# Girls, would you date a 5'2" guy.



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, im over 19 and measured myself up recently and found out im only 5ft 2 and wish i could get more taller but, for now whats your opinion would you or would not?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

What ethnicity are you?


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> What ethnicity are you?


asian.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'd prefer my height or taller honestly, but I might be open to it if I really conncted with the person. If I was 5'2" or shorter I think I'd be a lot more open to it.

I'm 5'5 1/2" btw.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

It'd be quite interesting, to be honest. I have an Asian flatmate and she and her friends are about that tall, and I always feel like I giant around them (I'm only about 5'6" myself).

I can't say whether I'd do it or not, as the height of the other person is not one of the key factors in attraction usually, for me.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Nighty said:


> asian.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_height#Average_height_around_the_world (sort chart by ascending Average Male Height)

^ You may not be as bad off as it first sounds.

People have their physical preferences, and as much as we like to decry others for 'preferring' certain _ethnicities_ over others, it's a reality of life that it can play a role in attraction.

Point being, if a girl has a preference for your ethnicity, she's probably not going to give a damn that you're eight inches shorter than the average male in Toronto. If she has a 'lean' towards a certain ethnicity, she's going to be drawing comparisons from _within_ that group (and if that group's average height is, like, 5'5... then, suddenly, you're not as short as you might think).

Now, if you're looking to 'score' 5'11 Caucasian models, or something, you could be in for some difficulties (as would most guys, height regardless~).

On top of all this, any girl under 5'4 is probably within your general 'range'.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

It doesn't matter what some random chicks think. Unless the random chick is someone you're interested in. And even then, it doesn't matter. If you don't think she's into shorter guys, make her be into shorter guys. Charm the **** out of her. Ask her about her day, climb into her window and watch her sleep. And yeah, something like that.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

i would cause im like 5ft even, and i dont wear heels much. im asian btw. being shorter and asian isnt uncommon. personally i would prefer to date someone taller than me, but not too much taller, a reasonable distance that would not give either of us a neck ache when looking at each other XD 
im sure there are plenty of girls that would be fine with your height.


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, for the great advice, Everyone has their own preferences and yes i know what you mean dread, some women might be brutal with height that height is a major issue with it.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I would have no problem with it if I was shorter, but I'm around 5'5" and sometimes wear shoes with a bit of a heel so it wouldn't look right. There are plenty of short girls out there to choose from though.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Well some of these are depressing, since I'm like 5'3... I have enough insecurities already.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Depends... Are you swole?


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

nope,im 5'4.5 myself for me 5'5 and up only


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow. 

I'm amazed by how much height means to women on here. 

Not to be a jerk, but it seems kind of shallow.


----------



## itsminnie (Jul 7, 2014)

Guys under 5'7" are invisible to me, srs.

And I'm 5'3".


----------



## laagamer (Jul 26, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm sure there are certain physical features that you find attractive or unattractive in women.


Yes.

But, I certainly don't think height is a black & white issue.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Well yeah but completely excluding males who are ever-so-slightly shorter than you? Just why would you be so elitist? I mean, there are some features I like but it's not an instant dealbreaker if she doesn't have them.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

laagamer said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm amazed by how much height means to women on here.
> 
> Not to be a jerk, but it seems kind of shallow.


It really irks me that pretty much all women hate on short guys, they can't help their height, but then again I would feel pretty uncomfortable dating a 7ft woman.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> People can't help what they're attracted to. Plenty of people (men and women) aren't considered by others due to their height, weight, skin color, etc.
> 
> I'm guessing girls who aren't interested in dating shorter guys feel that way because they would feel awkward and maybe even a little masculine dating someone who is shorter than them. Some girls don't like dating guys who are a lot thinner than them, for the same reason. There are also guys who feel the same way (not wanting to date girls who weigh as much as them, or more). It's been ingrained into a lot of people's minds that the guy is supposed to be bigger, taller, stronger, etc. Obviously not all women feel that way, but that's what I've observed hanging around other girls.


I get that, but just seems silly to turn away partners who could otherwise be ideal for you, for all you know. But I guess some are choosers and some of us are beggars...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

* Edited, because I probably wasn't being very sensitive.

But I definitely understand how it feels for people to not want to date you due to things you're already insecure about.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

SadSack1987 said:


> Well some of these are depressing, since I'm like 5'3... I have enough insecurities already.


Agreed. Being this short is a curse for a guy. Not only because it's unappealing to women, but because there are also other negatives unrelated to dating.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> *Snip*


I can honestly say that to me, physical attraction is like the cherry on top. I don't even get particularly interested in someone based on appearances. Much moreso if she has a similar personality and interests to mine. Now I've never been in a relationship so I can't say for sure that the lack of physical attraction wouldn't be a problem, but that's just how I feel now. An emotional connection sounds way more appealing to me. So would I go on that date? Sure, I'd give it a chance. I've lived with a bit extra on me much of my life, it doesn't gross me out. Does that make me desperate? I would say no, because all things considered, between a classic hottie with a bad attitude and a BBW that I got on with well, I'd date the latter any day.

But OK, maybe there's something I'm missing due to inexperience. Given though that conventionally unattractive people find love too, it doesn't sound so far-fetched. Maybe other people get much more out of eyecandy, I just don't pay much mind to it at all.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

So for the ones that has answered no, it would be interesting to hear what you consider minimum for a guy as far as his length goes?


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

itsminnie said:


> Guys under 5'7" are invisible to me, srs.
> 
> And I'm 5'3".


I'm kind of curious about this. I know everyone has their preferences and there is nothing wrong with that, but why do you feel this way?

Is a guy being 4 inches taller than you just not tall enough? Or is it not so much how much taller he is than you, just how tall the guy happens to be in general?

The reason I ask is that some girls, say around your height or couple inches shorter, will ONLY date guys 6 foot or taller which I found a little odd.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

initially i would think no, unless he has some great personality to win me over

i'm 5'5"

i would prefer someone at least a few inches taller so i could wear heels and not be taller than him


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I think being 6 inches is the norm, 5 isn't too bad.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

laagamer said:


> Wow.
> 
> *I'm amazed by how much height means to women on here.
> *
> Not to be a jerk, but it seems kind of shallow.


It's in their DNA. Tall, dark, handsome white knight......


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

Sorry that I can't really directly answer your question, but I wanted to say that I was barely over 5'5 when I was 19 and now I'm about 5'8.5. You'll probably gain at least a couple inches by the time you're my age.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

If it makes you people feel any better, I see/know lots of couples where the guy is shorter than the girl...And they look great together, sometimes even happily married. If it makes you feel any better.

In all honesty, I swear guys are getting shorter and shorter every generation anyway. Not even kidding.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> If it makes you people feel any better, I see/know lots of couples where the guy is shorter than the girl...And they look great together, sometimes even happily married. If it makes you feel any better.
> 
> In all honesty, *I swear guys are getting shorter and shorter every generation *anyway. Not even kidding.


You livin in North Korea? If not, you need to get your eyes examined.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

M0rbid said:


> You livin in North Korea? If not, you need to get your eyes examined.


Ehmm...nope and no. Eyes are perfectly fine. Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> If it makes you people feel any better, I see/know lots of couples where the guy is shorter than the girl...And they look great together, sometimes even happily married. If it makes you feel any better.
> 
> In all honesty, I swear guys are getting shorter and shorter every generation anyway. Not even kidding.


People on average are actually getting taller due to better living conditions and nutrition. Most of the people my age I know are taller than their parents, at least their parent of the same gender (sorry, off topic I know)


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> If it makes you people feel any better, I see/know lots of couples where the guy is shorter than the girl...And they look great together, sometimes even happily married. If it makes you feel any better.
> 
> In all honesty, I swear guys are getting shorter and shorter every generation anyway. Not even kidding.


All the guys in relationships I knew at university and high school were considerably taller than me. I've never seen someone my height in a relationship, unless they were rich or famous.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Ntln said:


> People on average are actually getting taller due to better living conditions and nutrition. Most of the people my age I know are taller than their parents, at least their parent of the same gender (sorry, off topic I know)


Really? I was told people were getting shorter on average because of such good living conditions so they were getting lazier, less sleep, bad diets and so on. But of course it's not everyone I guess, sorry to go off topic too OP.



apx24 said:


> All the guys in relationships I knew at university and high school were considerably taller than me. I've never seen someone my height in a relationship, unless they were rich or famous.


But that's only one tiny section of this world. I've seen countless guys my height or around my height in relationships. Some neither rich nor famous.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ntln said:


> People on average are actually getting taller due to better living conditions and nutrition. Most of the people my age I know are taller than their parents, at least their parent of the same gender (sorry, off topic I know)


yes yes exactly..

kids, teenagers are gettin taller each and every year.. i think average here is now 6'2 close to 6'3..


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I've been noticing the complete opposite where I live :con


Maybe it's just where I live then? People around me seem to be noticing the same as me?


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

i will date anyone


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

My friend has problems with women, and he's a short guy. So I know this happens, even though I don't understand it.


----------



## sazombie (Aug 2, 2014)

I know that feel. I'm 5'7.5 and I actually worse 3 inch lifts at college because I'm so insecure about my height. Caucasian girls are tall these days so I feel like a pathetic manboy, especially at clubs where heels are the choice of footwear.

There is a leg lengthening procedure that can give you around 3 inches more but its painful and with about a year's recovery.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

laagamer said:


> Wow.
> 
> I'm amazed by how much height means to women on here.
> 
> Not to be a jerk, but it seems kind of shallow.


Everyone has their preferences, there is nothing wrong with that. We can't help with what we are attracted to. As long as they aren't hurtful about it to people.


----------



## Cellophane (Jul 24, 2014)

All of my close friends are shorter than I am because I'm not comfortable taking to taller people. So I think I'd prefer it although I've never thought about it before. My anxiety aside, height really doesn't matter to me. Brains and kindness rank at the top.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

scooby said:


> Everyone has their preferences, there is nothing wrong with that. *We can't help with what we are attracted to*. As long as they aren't hurtful about it to people.


so women shouldn't take it personally if we like big boots and they've only got small ones


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I hate that stereotype... I hear it quite often too when height is brought up. Incidentally none of the shorter guys I've been attracted to in the past were attracted to me so. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Well I don't ever assume that when I see a shorter girl. However I've heard it before from acquaintances and a few girls I worked with in the past. It doesn't seem to be the norm or anything.

I think a ton of girls would be okay with dating a guy that was even a little taller than they were- many females in this thread have said so. I don't think most women would want to date a man shorter than them though, and I don't see anything wrong with that.

Your last sentence, you mean shorter guys in general that you've been attracted to or shorter than yourself?


----------



## Uncertain (Aug 2, 2014)

You sound so dreamy! 
Short guys are preferred in my book. Even though height should _really_ not matter, I myself prefer guys shorter than me. I dunno why. They seem to have more to offer. <3


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

riderless said:


> so women shouldn't take it personally if we like big boots and they've only got small ones


Correct.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

Yes, because I'm only 4'??".


----------



## itsminnie (Jul 7, 2014)

Darktower776 said:


> I'm kind of curious about this. I know everyone has their preferences and there is nothing wrong with that, but why do you feel this way?
> 
> Is a guy being 4 inches taller than you just not tall enough? Or is it not so much how much taller he is than you, just how tall the guy happens to be in general?
> 
> The reason I ask is that some girls, say around your height or couple inches shorter, will ONLY date guys 6 foot or taller which I found a little odd.


I'm only uncomfortable with the height thing because years ago, my brother made fun of how short my ex was when he saw him at one of the clubs. He was playfully teasing me but it still made me feel really self conscious about it so now, I would prefer guys at least around my brothers height (they range from like 5'9" onwards).

My 15 yr old, 5'8" sister gave me an adverse reaction when I told her the guy I was talking to was around her height.

I care too much about how people think of me, especially family that it's almost crippling. I know that's pathetic but meh.

Besides, guys around 5'10" like the one I'm talking to now (perfect height for Mr imo) will still probably be taller than me when I'm in my heels.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm 5'8 and feel short. I had these shoes that I would put a couple additional insoles and it would give me an inch extra in height. That extra height made a world of difference and have been thinking about getting these height increasers that would add a lil over 3 inches.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

riderless said:


> so women shouldn't take it personally if we like big boots and they've only got small ones


I'm guessing you meant boobs.. but yeah, that's right. Not everyone is going to be attracted to you. So who cares. What one woman doesn't want, another will be happy to have. There _are_ short men who have a girlfriend. So it's not like they are undesirable to every woman.

These threads are probably a bad idea for a site like this. It's kinda pointless, no one needs to know everyone's preferences. It always ends up hurting someone.

REAL MEN cum in all sizes. <3 <3


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm the same height as OP, so I answered yes. I personally don't care as long as he isn't shorter. I've never met or seen a guy shorter than me. Girls on the other hand hehe..


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

nomi said:


> I'm guessing you meant boobs.. but yeah, that's right. Not everyone is going to be attracted to you. So who cares. What one woman doesn't want, another will be happy to have. There _are_ short men who have a girlfriend. So it's not like they are undesirable to every woman.
> 
> These threads are probably a bad idea for a site like this. It's kinda pointless, no one needs to know everyone's preferences. It always ends up hurting someone.
> 
> REAL MEN cum in all sizes. <3 <3


 boobs yeah..don't know why I'm so coy...
small man's syndrome....they seem to overcompensate for their size with loud mouths...ever noticed that?
they just can't afford to have social anxiety....


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

itsminnie said:


> Guys under 5'7" are invisible to me, srs.
> 
> And I'm 5'3".


Sounds kind of shallow to me. Especially the way you said it.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

I know it's a security thing. But men always have to be tall, but men don't expect girls always to be tall. It shouldn't matter. It's about the heart and character of a person.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> The reason I ask is that some girls, say around your height or couple inches shorter, will ONLY date guys 6 foot or taller which I found a little odd.


That's actually very rare. At least, I've never heard a shorter girl say that she'd only date 6' and up. Plenty of tall girls, sure, but not short girls. If anything, they're less likely to like taller guys in my experience.

As someone who's 6'4 with a 5'3 girlfriend, I find this really annoying, even offensive at times.The thing is, short girls and tall guys have a luxury in the sense that they can date almost any height and aren't as picky (basically, it's rarer for a girl to consider a guy too tall and a guy a girl too short than it is the other way around). But, whenever a short girl happens to date a taller guy, everyone automatically goes "OMG, I KNEW IT, THEY ONLY WANT TALL GUYS". There's also a common annoying stereotype that tall guys only want short girls for pretty much the same reason, which also isn't true.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No I don't think I've ever met a guy shorter than me, definitely not as a teenager/adult. I just meant shorter than average, I think around 5'4" to - 5'5" ish, they weren't significantly taller than me. I can't actually remember if one guy was like the same size actually.. It's been a while, can't have been much difference.


You'd be in for a surprise if you ever met me then.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

No they wouldn't

Thread over


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Nada said:


> I had these shoes that I would put a couple additional insoles and it would give me an inch extra in height. That extra height made a world of difference and have been thinking about getting these height increasers that would add a lil over 3 inches.


Really? Wouldn't that only _add_ to height insecurity?

What would happen when you take a girl home? _"Uhh, dude, did you just shrink?"_ ...Might get away with an inch, but three?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

nothing else said:


> No they wouldn't
> 
> *Thread over*


This.


----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm shallow and picky about personality traits  If you're not an amazing person, I would never date you!

But I'm 5'3 and I find that men in my height range are generally more interesting to talk to. It may have something to do with easier eye contact.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

KimThanh said:


> I'm shallow and picky about personality traits  If you're not an amazing person, I would never date you!
> 
> But I'm 5'3 and I find that men in my height range are generally more interesting to talk to. It may have something to do with easier eye contact.


Define "amazing".


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

yeah. i wouldnt not date someone because of their height.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Just Lurking said:


> Really? Wouldn't that only _add_ to height insecurity?
> 
> What would happen when you take a girl home? _"Uhh, dude, did you just shrink?"_ ...Might get away with an inch, but three?


Nah, by the time I take a girl home she would be really into me and height isn't going to matter as much as it would initially.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

How much $$ does he make?

5'2 @ $40k? Eh, not so much.
5'2 @ $240k? I'd let him take it for a spin around the block and maybe then some.


I met some really short guys at my last workplace (high-level of course) that had decent faces/sweet personalities.

Solid packages those little guys were.


----------



## sazombie (Aug 2, 2014)

stop patronizing us little manlets calichick


----------



## zaph (Aug 4, 2004)

I feel for you, but the truth is you are screwed. Now before women attack me and say would you date a taller women. The answer is yes, I really don't care. She can be 6'2" and wear 5 inch heals and it wouldn't bother me.

Women are stupidly shallow about height, god knows how many potentially excellent relationships they have turned down, because they are incapable of getting past their height issues. You also see the reverse, women with dull, unsuccessful, third rate men, because they happen to be 6' off the ground.

The worst experience I had with this was a girl around 5'1" telling why I was too short for her at a party. I'm 5'6", so even in her ridiculous 3 inch heals I could see clean over the top of her head.


----------



## watermelonn (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope. All the guys I've dated have been been at least 6'0.

Everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Is he cute?


----------



## dreamcatcher26 (Aug 7, 2014)

The guy I'm with right now is 5ft 7 and I'm 5ft 9 so I am with a shorter guy


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh heavens no. The body is the only worthwhile part of a romantic interest, and I'm afraid short guys are not today's standard.


----------

